# yellow hybrid - Victoria



## monocotman (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

this is a close up of Victoria - pubescens x fasciolatum.
A nice vigorous hybrid with long twisty petals.
It is becoming a favourite of commercial hybridisers and more freely available.
Only flowering size for two years and already up to eight growths,

Regards,

David


----------



## Kevin (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice!


----------

